# Need help finding a picture.



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I am looking for pictures of James Hyltons 1966 Dodge stock car to reproduce in HO. any help would be greatly appreciated Sundance


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Have you tried to yahoo or google the name?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Sundance said:


> I am looking for pictures of James Hyltons 1966 Dodge stock car to reproduce in HO. any help would be greatly appreciated Sundance


Here's a page with a bunch of photos from the sixties. You can sift thru this stuff and you might get lucky. Im not familiar with James Hyltons number and color scheme though and a lot of these pix are untitled.

Trev

go here: http://public.fotki.com/predmond/vintage_nascar_photos-1/


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Sundance,
I have been trying to dig up some info (and some old "Auto Racing" magazines that I kept from the sixties). Are you looking for pictures of the '65 Dodge Coronet or the '67 Dodge Charger(he may have run a 1966 Charger, but I haven't found any pictures or race results saying he ran one yet) I have a June '68 issue of Auto Racing that has a small color photo on the cover and several black and whites in the article. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

All I know is that he ran a 1965 Dodge in the 1966 Southern 500. I am planning on going to Ron Fields re running of the Southern 500 and I don't know what the car looks like, so I don't know what to paint up. Sundance


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I got a few black and white photos(including one of the car wrecked) of that car. E-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send them to you.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx" 
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sundance said:


> All I know is that he ran a 1965 Dodge in the 1966 Southern 500. I am planning on going to Ron Fields re running of the Southern 500 and I don't know what the car looks like, so I don't know what to paint up. Sundance


 I think I have a video of the 66 Southern 500, let me check after work today

Roger Corrie


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

That would help greatly if I just new colors. Roger do you make a 65 Dodge Cornet? Tim  Thanks for all the help! :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sundance,

Go on up to the Models Forum and look under The Modeling Forum page and check with Luke57, he may be able to help you out. He's well versed in the early days of Grand National Stock Car Racing plus one heck of a modeler. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Roadrunner I jump over and put up a post. we'll see what happens. Tim :thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Back to the top


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Roadruner Luke57 hooked me up. Sundance :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Can you show us the picture?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Micyou03 the picture is posted in the model forum here on hobby talk. Its in Modeling forum under one from out at the airport. Sundance


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Roger I just heard about Mike, he is in our prayers. I have a brother who had that and thanks to Gods will he is still with us. He lives in Virgina Beach also. 
Mike is going the shut for a little while maybe you can help me. I now what the car looked like, now I need a body. Do you make a 1965 Dodge sedan or hard top that I could buy? Maybe you know some one that does . Thanks Sundance


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Glad he was able to come through. Great guy and an NASCAR insider that loves to help. Thanks Luke57! :thumbsup: rr


----------

